# Il re leone



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

Sto guardando Il re leone con mia figlia
E piango 
Sto proprio invecchiando


----------



## Koala (25 Marzo 2022)

Piango sistematicamente ogni volta che lo vedo… è uno dei film che scelgo quando sono tanto triste da voler solo altri motivi per piangere… anche 18 regali mi fa lo stesso effetto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sto guardando Il re leone con mia figlia
> E piango
> Sto proprio invecchiando


Bellissimo...
Io mi commuovo generalmente sempre ..
Che bel periodo quello in cui si guardavano i cartoni insieme!!!!


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bellissimo...
> Io mi commuovo generalmente sempre ..
> Che bel periodo quello in cui si guardavano i cartoni insieme!!!!


Ma io mi commuovo con la canzone di ivana Spagna all’inizio  ma sarà possibile?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io mi commuovo con la canzone di ivana Spagna all’inizio  ma sarà possibile?


Vai tra... è normale!!!
Io alcune canzoni non le voglio più nemmeno ascoltare .. altrimenti mi sale il nodo in gola ..


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vai tra... è normale!!!
> Io alcune canzoni non le voglio più nemmeno ascoltare .. altrimenti mi sale il nodo in gola ..


Certo lo capisco
Ma io piango per il cerchio della vita


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

La morte di mufasa


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sto guardando Il re leone con mia figlia
> E piango
> Sto proprio invecchiando


La prima versione o la seconda?


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> La prima versione o la seconda?


Non saprei è un’edizione speciale che ho comprato qualche anno fa, quindi presumo la seconda
Cosa cambia?


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non saprei è un’edizione speciale che ho comprato qualche anno fa, quindi presumo la seconda
> Cosa cambia?


Io le ho viste tutte e due, la prima però ha qualcosa di irripetibile.


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io le ho viste tutte e due, la prima però ha qualcosa di irripetibile.


Da qualche parte dovrei avere anche un vecchio dvd masterizzato, controllerò


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io mi commuovo con la canzone di ivana Spagna all’inizio  ma sarà possibile?


C’è una psicologa su Instagram che suggerisce di utilizzare film e serie tv per analizzarsi e comprendere cosa ci fa apprezzare o respingere un personaggio o cosa ci risuona per commuoverci. 
iononmistresso


----------



## omicron (26 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io le ho viste tutte e due, la prima però ha qualcosa di irripetibile.


Ho guardato le due versioni, la morte di mufasa è identica, cambiano alcune scene (sono un po’ più lunghe) e alcuni doppiaggi sono diversi


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho guardato le due versioni, la morte di mufasa è identica, cambiano alcune scene (sono un po’ più lunghe) e alcuni doppiaggi sono diversi


La voce di Vittorio Gassmann che doppia Mufasa non ti è rimasta impressa neanche un po'? Solo doppiaggi "diversi" hai notato?   
Vabbè, sei giovane...


----------



## omicron (27 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> La voce di Vittorio Gassmann che doppia Mufasa non ti è rimasta impressa neanche un po'? Solo doppiaggi "diversi" hai notato?
> Vabbè, sei giovane...


Ma mufasa ha sempre lo stesso doppiatore


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma mufasa ha sempre lo stesso doppiatore


Pensavo che con la nuova edizione fossero cambiati...


----------



## omicron (27 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Pensavo che con la nuova edizione fossero cambiati...


No no è cambiato solo timon


----------

